# Milk?



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

I don’t think milk is good for dogs, as I think they are lacto intolerant, even when mine were pups I was told only ever to use watered goats milk or special puppy milk, but I’m sure someone more knowledgeable will answer you soon


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks  That helps a lot. I know yogurt's fine though...


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Goats milk is fine to give your dogs, but not cows milk. I'm not sure why, but that is what we were told. We give ours goats milk for breakfast sometimes and they love it!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Great! Thanks. Wonder why goat and not cow...


----------



## Alpenglunen (Apr 4, 2007)

It supposedly has a slightly lower lactose content, but I believe any other mysterious differences are myth. I don't think it's a great idea for any dog, especially one that is no longer nursing. Of course they love it, but they love a lot of things that will make them sick. Mine will eat or lap-up anything I give them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Alpenglunen (Apr 4, 2007)

Doble poste.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You could try organic yogurt. We give it to our dogs, and they love it. Plus, the cultures in the yogurt is good for their digestion.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Only organic yogurt? And do you guys do flavour? Or do you just stick with vanilla?

Would a strawberry or two in the yogurt do any harm?


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

We gave King special made for dogs milk w/ his morning food / mixed from 8-12 weeks. The 1st month he was with us.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Our puppies are put onto goats milk at about four weeks old. We also give the Dam goats milk from the time of her delivering her pups up until they leave home.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Four weeks? Doubt if they need it when they're nine yea?


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I give Dusty yogurt in his water at agility shows to get him to drink it (he's a spoiled old man . I always give him plain yogurt, but I don't think there would be a problem with fruit-flavored yogurt unless there was a whole lot of sugar in it ...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson has a job.... He cleans out our yogurt containers when we are done eating out of them... I suppose I could just wash them out, but he likes it.  It's always a fruit yogurt, and he's never had a problem with it, so I don't think it would be bad to give fruit yogurt.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby loves yogurt and waits for my container when I'm done. He licks it out till it's spotless! We do give him the milk in our cereal bowls when we're done. There's usually not much in the bowls, but he gets excited to get it! Our ice cream bowls are his to clean out too!! Keep in mind, there's only the scrapings left in the bowls, but he thinks he's getting the best treat there is!! I do put a spoon of my yogurt over his food when I first open my container, then he gets the empty container when I'm done. I eat the low fat yogurt, fruit flavored.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Great. Thanks for the info guys 

I'm gonna start giving Micah some yogurt today


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Do be careful as too much calcium in the diet is not really good for a growing young Golden pup... please read up on canine hip dysplasia.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Alright, thanks for the reminder


----------



## charlen (Apr 4, 2007)

I believe all dogs are lactose intolerant. I once gave Bobi some cornflakes and milk and it went straight through him like a dose of salts!
Talking of food intolerances, are potatoes okay for dogs?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

BTW... We use plain yogurt. The organic is best, because it contains live cultures which are good for the digstion. I think any brand that says live cultures on it would be fine.


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe that each puppy or dog is an individual and as such has their own tolerance levels with food and milk products. My Sunny is given the small amount of milk left from my cereal (occasionally) and small bites of vanilla ice cream (rarely). She tolerates it without any stomach upset or loose BM's. Other dogs might have a problem with even a small amount of these products so it comes down to trial and error, just like with small children. It takes some time to find out what your individual dog or puppy can tolerate.
It's strange to me that many people have told me not to give my dog milk but no one has yet to back this up with any facts. What works for one, might not work for others. Good luck with you Golden whatever you decide. After all, this is just my opinion. 

An afterthought: Sunny eats potatoes anytime we have leftovers. She loves baked potatoes with the skin left on. As long as she maintains her good weight, she is allowed to have them often.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

This is an old adage I first heard many years ago from a man with kidney stones...

"Milk is for calves not for cows."

Does make one stop to think... well, it did me anyway.


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

*dairy = diarrhea*

All the dogs I've ever know have developed diarrhea when fed with any dairy (milk, yoghurt, cream, cream sauces...) from any animal after the first few months. Even when young, they stool didn't really develop normally until they were onto solids and no dairy. Just a thought, cause I'm sure noone like picking up after a diarrhea dog.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Michelle Laurette said:


> All the dogs I've ever know have developed diarrhea when fed with any dairy (milk, yoghurt, cream, cream sauces...) from any animal after the first few months. Even when young, they stool didn't really develop normally until they were onto solids and no dairy. Just a thought, cause I'm sure noone like picking up after a diarrhea dog.


I think that's pretty true when feeding dairy in large doses. Carson only get's small bits as a treat. Small pieces of cheese, or licking out an empty yogurt container.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

No, I would not give your dog milk. What is good for us is not necessarily a good idea for them. What are you currently feeding your dog?


----------



## GrandadRob (Feb 27, 2007)

Just come on to look for topic about milk. One of our new puppies seems to react to milk. For one of their four meals per day, we are feeding either cereal and milk, or tinned rice pudding which contains milk. She is doing fine except that she is soft and sometines runny on her ablutions. Could this be the cause, and should we not feed milk any more. The other puppy is fine on it. Any thoughts would be welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

IvanD said:


> Only organic yogurt? And do you guys do flavour? Or do you just stick with vanilla?
> 
> Would a strawberry or two in the yogurt do any harm?


Flavored yoghurts are fine, if they like them. Any fruit flavor, or vanilla. I'd stick to plain, though, because there is no sugar. And with plain, it works well in their kibble, with meat if you use it, or by itself. And I don't stick to organic, just low-fat.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell gets lowfat yogurt everyday with her breakfast. Blueberry is her favorite followed closely by strawberry and rasberry. It also works great for hiding pills. 

She's also had vanilla ice cream with no problems.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

My boys also get yogurt in small amounts and a little lick here or there of ice cream. They never have any problems either. I also usually give a low fat yogurt either plain or fruit flavored. They just love it.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Daisy gets the remaining milk from my wife's cereal bowl almost everyday. Granted it's only a cup or two but it doesn't bother her. Now wheat or corn no way. Just goes to show you each dog is different. Potatoes should be fine. It is the main, and now that I think of it maybe the only carbohydrate source in Innova Evo.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie licks all of our cereal and ice cream bowls, even though there is never much left for him. He also gets a spoonful of plain lowfat yogurt every day.


----------

